# How long to harvest.



## Blackie54 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have flowers like crazy.all tricks are clear except for a few that show Amber, my ? 
  How long from clear to amber,an from Amber to to late?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2014)

The trics go from clear to milky then amber.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hlong doe's it take to go from clear to amber or from milky to amber.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2014)

Depends on the strain. Some are fast finishers some take awhile.

 I have never seen a strain go from clear to amber. Mine all turn milky before any amber shows.


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2014)

You occasionally get an Amber trich or two early.  You want to go by the majority of trichome development. If you have a majority of clear now then it will probably be a couple weeks or more, but the strain and if it is more Indica or Sativa will ultimately be the determining factor. I almost always harvest at all cloudy to 5 percent Amber.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2014)

How long has it been flowering?  Most strains now are sativa/indica hybrid.  Does this look more sativa leaning or more indica leaning?


----------

